# Seizures



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Anybody have a Goldie that has just started having seizures at age 11? Our Kassie has them about once a month with what I call focal seizures sometimes during the day when she will just tremor and/or shake a little. Not what you would call a seizure. She also seems a little off balance sometimes. Would like to know what you all think. Tks.


----------



## Toby’s mom (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi, I have the same thing going on with our 9 year old. Did you ever find out what it was?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Toby’s mom said:


> Hi, I have the same thing going on with our 9 year old. Did you ever find out what it was?


This thread is several years old so not sure they will reply. If you are really experiencing seizures there is medication but this is going to require a vet visit & bloodwork. If you can record what you are calling a seizure it will help the vet to see what is happening. Much easier to diagnose if you witness the problem. 
A vet visit will also let him check the ears... off balance can sometimes indicate an inner ear problem. Not the yeasty black gunk ear problem but an infection behind the eardrum. I hope the visit to the clinic helps figure out what's going on with your pup..


----------



## Toby’s mom (Feb 4, 2020)

I took him to a neurologist and he is on Zonisimide and it isn't helping. He's actually twitching, and not seizing, just like this post mentioned. Just thought I'd see if they had figured anything out. Thank you!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

If you do not get enough of a response to this old thread, feel free to start a new one.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

How was the total full blood panel? Liver/ glucose / kidney??And sure it is not vestibular?


----------



## Toby’s mom (Feb 4, 2020)

The creatinine level is high. Looks like he has the beginning signs of renal disease now, too. We elected not to do an MRI or spinal tap because we would not do surgery due to his age, so we don't know what the underlying issue is. He is being treated as having mini-seizures but the meds aren't helping, and the jerks are happening more often. I thought I might try integratingm CBD oil, but when I spoke to the CBD company they said some new studies had come out that indicate CBD may interfere with Zonisimide, and they advised me to wait to give the CBD to him until 6 hours after he's had the Zonisimide. I asked the neurologist about this, but he doesn't know anything about it since CBD is not part of their practice. So...I just thought I might find someone who's had the same experience. Thanks!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Toby's mum,
I wish to ask you first of all when did you have your last vaccinations? Rabies and dhppL or any other? including your last deworming& flea drops and which brand???
Creatinine levels maybe high but please also ask your vet for SDMA levels which is a more precise reference for kidney issues .I went through that personally.
CBD Oil definitely helps and it is a pitty that it is not a part of their practice but it is even used and suggested by the top Vet Uni in UK for seizures. Actually even more than CBD oil I would also "Belladona" which of course shall be prepared /or suggested by an experienced homeopath .
Taking his age into consideration , I believe it's time to see a holistic vet & homeopath . You will not need it only for seizures, nutrition but also for cleansing the body ( flushing the toxins out of his body which the kidneys cannot do properly) in addition to support his cardiac system which is threatened by the renal failure . 
However, let's find out first about on the vaccinations ...& SDMA rate and accordingly proceed with also a holistic vet. 
All will go well.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I forgot to ask you if Kassie is an adopted dog or you got her since puppyhood?


----------



## Toby’s mom (Feb 4, 2020)

Peri29 said:


> Dear Toby's mum,
> I wish to ask you first of all when did you have your last vaccinations? Rabies and dhppL or any other? including your last deworming& flea drops and which brand???
> Creatinine levels maybe high but please also ask your vet for SDMA levels which is a more precise reference for kidney issues .I went through that personally.
> CBD Oil definitely helps and it is a pitty that it is not a part of their practice but it is even used and suggested by the top Vet Uni in UK for seizures. Actually even more than CBD oil I would also "Belladona" which of course shall be prepared /or suggested by an experienced homeopath .
> ...





Peri29 said:


> Dear Toby's mum,
> I wish to ask you first of all when did you have your last vaccinations? Rabies and dhppL or any other? including your last deworming& flea drops and which brand???
> Creatinine levels maybe high but please also ask your vet for SDMA levels which is a more precise reference for kidney issues .I went through that personally.
> CBD Oil definitely helps and it is a pitty that it is not a part of their practice but it is even used and suggested by the top Vet Uni in UK for seizures. Actually even more than CBD oil I would also "Belladona" which of course shall be prepared /or suggested by an experienced homeopath .
> ...


Hi Peri29,

Actually, Toby is my dog, and Kassie was the dog from the original post. We've had Toby since he was 11 weeks old.

Toby's last rabies shot was 3 years ago, and the other shots were given several years ago. I've always had titers done on him, and his levels are good. He takes heartwarm (Heartgard) medicine about 5 or 6 months out of the year. His last Heartgard pill was probably in October 2019.

What is a SDMA level? His Creatinine level was high and two of his urine specimens were dilute. She wants to take his blood pressure but she thinks it won't be accurate because he's so nervous going into the vet. So we haven't done that yet. 

Unfortunately, the vets here are not familiar enough with CBD and don't know how to prescribe it, or if it's viable as they haven't studied it. When I contacted a reputable CBD company here, the person said they had read recently that CBD may interfere with Zonisimide, and from looking into it, it appears it increases the strength of the Zonisimide. So I'm concerned about giving it to him while he's on Zonisimide. I am taking him to another neurologist this weekend for another opinion.

For some reason I can't seem to find a holistic vet around me. I'm going to keep looking again though as I would like to see if I can make a better kidney support food for him myself. Unfortunately, the Royal Canin (kidney) food I just picked up for him, was not only extremely expensive, but the first ingredient is corn. (Heavy sigh.)

Have you had a dog with any of these issues? Thank you for your insight!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear,I ll reply you very short since I am on mobile.It is diff to go in detail.I ll be more in detail on pc.Yes,I have a rescue dog which became a family dig but with total different signs&symptoms.At the moment we eliminate the vaccination side effects.You can collect urine at home.you have to ask for a stetilized cup from your vet and bring it back to your vet.Yes,you are correct that Cbd may interfere with other drugs therefore also suggested Belladonna which has also scientifically more approved.However,first we shall know the root of her illness.SDMA measures Arginine,a type of Aminoacid which gives you a more decisive and accurate result than creatinine for chronic kidney diseases.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Here's an interesting read on CBD for dogs. I am a huge proponent IF it is purchased from a reliable source that makes no miracle claims. I used this on my own since passed 14.5 yr old Border Collie with amazing results! She was ready to be PTS last July, but she did very well until the inevitable just before the new yr. After 2 weeks on CBD..the improvement was VERY noticeable!

Edit: I used the human dosing schedule on the package..but began at half strength. With most things Cannabis..less is More!
disclaimer: I am not affiliated with SST or anyone else.









What You Should Know About Giving Your Dog CBD


"Does it actually help with pain, or does it just make them not care?"




www.huffpost.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is info from the FDA regarding CBD products for use in animals, you should also check your State Laws regarding purchasing CBD products, it is still Illegal in many US States. 









FDA Regulation of Cannabis and Cannabis-Derived Products: Q&A


Questions and answers about FDA regulation of cannabis and cannabis-derived products




www.fda.gov







> *Pets and other Animals*
> *24. I’ve seen cannabis products being marketed for pets. Are they safe?*
> A. FDA is aware of some cannabis products being marketed as animal health products. We want to stress that FDA has not approved cannabis for any use in animals, and the agency cannot ensure the safety or effectiveness of these products. For these reasons, FDA cautions pet-owners against the use of such products and recommends that you talk with your veterinarian about appropriate treatment options for your pet.
> Signs that your pet may be suffering adverse effects from ingesting cannabis may include lethargy, depression, heavy drooling, vomiting, agitation, tremors, and convulsions.
> ...


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Luckily we all can make decisions based on our own non-conflicting research and do what we think is best for both ourselves as well as those in our charge. The FDA is OK as a general guide, but they also make mistakes..Some deadly like Thalidomide, back in the 50's with their then state of the art testing. Of late there was another FDA approved medicine..Celebrex; later recalled (I fell victim to that one)..Zantac is yet another approved and recalled item (Cancer risk) as the lawsuits have begun in earnest. ). The FDA also continued to approve even stronger opiods after the epidemic was in full swing. I don't say don't pay attention; I just say..."do your own research and decide for yourself"

Personally I will not use CBD oil specially marketed for pets, as they are not available in our dispensarys (they used to be, but thanx to the FDA, they are no longer), and I won't ever buy that kind of thing mail order. *The Full spectrum CBD oil that I used is from a Nevada State approved dispensary and has been certified to be free of additives, pesticides, and the like. It also meets the Federally mandated requirement for <.3% THC
THC is NOT good for dogs as they have MANY more Cannabinoid receptors then we have. *
I always wondered if it's so bad for everyone, just why animals (humans too) have had Cannabinoid receptors since the dawn of man.

Edit: If I recall, CBD was still illegal in 2 states; South Dakota and North Carolina. Here is a list from August 2019 so you can check your own state laws. from there you can google the specifics of each and every law at the state level.









Is CBD Legal in All 50 States? A Comprehensive Guide to State Laws in 2020


Because of its frequent association with marijuana, CBD has developed a confusing and at times contradictory legal history in the United States. Additionally, people mistakenly believe that THC and CBD have many of the same effects. The guide below intends to clear up some of that confusion with...




plantpeople.co





==================================================================================
From: FDA approves opioid painkiller 1,000 times stronger than morphine

_"A new opioid tablet that is 1,000 times more potent than morphine and 10 times stronger than fentanyl was approved by the Food and Drug Administration Friday as a fast-acting alternative to IV painkillers used in hospitals. 
The painkiller Dsuvia will be restricted to limited use only in health care settings, such as hospitals, surgery centers and emergency rooms, but critics worry the opioid will fuel an already grim opioid epidemic. 
Also on Friday, the Drug Enforcement Administration released a report showing that prescription drugs were responsible for the most overdose deaths of any illicit drugs since 2001.
Democratic Senator Ed Markey of Massachusetts urged the FDA not to approve Dsuvia last month, saying “an opioid that is a thousand times more powerful than morphine is a thousand times more likely to be abused, and a thousand times more likely to kill."
To that, FDA Commissioner Scott Gottlieb said in a statement that "very tight restrictions" will be placed on Dsuvia."_
=====================================================================================


----------



## Toby’s mom (Feb 4, 2020)

Peri29 said:


> Dear,I ll reply you very short since I am on mobile.It is diff to go in detail.I ll be more in detail on pc.Yes,I have a rescue dog which became a family dig but with total different signs&symptoms.At the moment we eliminate the vaccination side effects.You can collect urine at home.you have to ask for a stetilized cup from your vet and bring it back to your vet.Yes,you are correct that Cbd may interfere with other drugs therefore also suggested Belladonna which has also scientifically more approved.However,first we shall know the root of her illness.SDMA measures Arginine,a type of Aminoacid which gives you a more decisive and accurate result than creatinine for chronic kidney diseases.


Thanks all! I did take urine samples in and that's when I was told they were low concentrate. So based on those results combined with the creatinine tests she thinks it's kidney disease.

Regarding the CBD and his mini-seizures, one neurologist said they didn't know enough about it to prescribe it but that some of their clients were using it successfully, some not. The vet tech told me I could try it but to make sure it wasn't extracted with ethanol. I found one that is human grade (made here in Colorado) that is extracted with C02.

I have personally recommended Anderson's CBD, another local company to friends (humans), and it has worked well for anxiety and migraines, but it is extracted with low-grade ethanol. When I spoke to Anderson's about trying it on Toby they told me of the recent report of interaction with the meds (Zonisimide) he is currently on. Interestingly, the neurologist's vet tech said she didn't know anything about it. So clearly they are not studying CBD. As she said, they leave it up to their clients to give them feedback on what they're doing and if it works. (In some way, I feel like they should give us a break on the vet bills for doing the research.)

We are seeing a new neurologist on Sunday, so perhaps they'll be able to prescribe a different anti-seizure med that doesn't interact with CBD. I am so fearful of the side effects of all these drugs, and most of the side effects indicated are about humans and not animals. Jeffscott947, I'm sorry you fell victim to Celebrex, and I hope you don't have any long-term issues!

What were you all using the CBD on your dogs for? Was it seizure, kidney, stress...? Thanks again for all the insight!


----------



## Toby’s mom (Feb 4, 2020)

Toby’s mom said:


> Thanks all! I did take urine samples in and that's when I was told they were low concentrate. So based on those results combined with the creatinine tests she thinks it's kidney disease.
> 
> Regarding the CBD and his mini-seizures, one neurologist said they didn't know enough about it to prescribe it but that some of their clients were using it successfully, some not. The vet tech told me I could try it but to make sure it wasn't extracted with ethanol. I found one that is human grade (made here in Colorado) that is extracted with C02.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Toby’s mom said:


> Thanks all! I did take urine samples in and that's when I was told they were low concentrate. So based on those results combined with the creatinine tests she thinks it's kidney disease.
> 
> Regarding the CBD and his mini-seizures, one neurologist said they didn't know enough about it to prescribe it but that some of their clients were using it successfully, some not. The vet tech told me I could try it but to make sure it wasn't extracted with ethanol. I found one that is human grade (made here in Colorado) that is extracted with C02.
> 
> ...


Thank you..NO long or short term issues here TG.

My 14.5 yr old was simply very old. She was having joint problems, had become totally lethargic, had lost interest in food, but still was eating, and was just not enjoying her life.
Her bad days had begun to increase in frequency and I thought it time for my friend of all those years (rescued her at 5) to cross over.

Then I remembered thru the fog of despair..After all, some RELATED products were working great for me (..No more pain and I could sleep again.......I am old too..LOL), where 10 yrs of conventional medicine had failed. There was little to lose and perhaps much to gain. Within 2 weeks she had become a different dog, demanding her food again and joining with my others in play!

This was not coincidence imo, and not a miracle; just that dog's happy experience with CBD!
I won't do my own extractions (legal in Nevada), with anything but heat and pressure (Rosin pressing). The products that I used for her were from a dispensary, and I have no idea what extraction ,methods that they use, however they have to still meet State requirements for legal sales in Nevada.
Unfortunately I don't have what is needed to insure that there is little or no THC, so I bought from the dispensary.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I would first of all make sure that it is kidneys therefore a SDMA test.We are also not sure that the symptoms are really due to kidneys. Again of course you will see on Monday the neurologist which will also mention you that it may be due to sth in the brain (don t like to put it into words) but you believe that her general condition will not allow to do scanning.CBD or not , once you see also the neurologist and a holistic vet ,I highly recommend Belladonna which has no side effects including the liver.Depending on Monday's results I ll make you get into touch with someone who will share with you his experiences.He lives in US and has multiple golden retrievers .I hope you will not need it.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Toby’s mom said:


> What were you all using the CBD on your dogs for? Was it seizure, kidney, stress...? Thanks again for all the insight!


For what it is worth I use CBD for Gatsby seizures. He doesn't take any other medication for seizures. Maybe it is CBD that really works well for him, maybe it is a coincidence, maybe some external factors were removed but he didn't have any seizure since late October. The CBD Gatsby uses is prescribed for me by my doctor (I am sharing it with my dog) and it comes from a legal, government approved dispensary which does a lot of quality testing.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

@joro32000 Congrats on finding what works for your dog.... KUDOS!!!!!!!!!!

I started to post this before the site went down for maintenance..but here it is now.
Our FDA hard at work, protecting our dogs......WOW!









Enforcing pet food law "would not be in the public interest"


FDA's own words. Hard to imagine the Agency would so publicly admit law means nothing.




truthaboutpetfood.com


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm not sure there have been any scientific studies to prove CBD does anything more than relieve pain. It's not a cure all for dysplasia or neurological problems. Giving anyone, much less your dog a prescription for any medication that belongs to the owner is dangerous. And to promote keeping your dog stoned with a drug that is illegal in many places is extremely risky and certainly don't think any of you have the credentials to practice medicine on a public forum.
This may be managing some symptoms but you have no idea what you may be doing to the over all health of your pet and until this stuff is better understood AND LEGAL it might be best to keep your opinions voiced through a PM.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

*CBD is NOT psychoactive! *
AND is 100%* LEGAL in all but two states as the chart above shows.*
Mis information is dangerous and should be avoided. 

*from: Does CBD Get You High? Understand the Difference between CBD and THC

Why some think you can get high on CBD*

Both THC and CBD naturally occur in cannabis plants. CBD can be isolated from the cannabis plant and the THC compound. People infuse CBD into tinctures, oils, edibles, and other products without the high-inducing THC.
Still, many individuals might assume CBD causes the same effects as marijuana, because both can be found in the same plant. However, CBD alone is nonintoxicating. It won’t cause a high.
What’s more, CBD can also be derived from the hemp plant. Hemp has no psychoactive effects, either.
In fact, in many states only hemp-derived CBD is available legally. These products, by law, can have no more than 0.3 percent THC. This isn’t enough to create any psychoactive symptoms.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Jeff, you have no idea what it is doing to the dog and pretty sure you don't have the knowledge or credentials to promote the use of this product or much else on a public forum anyway. USE THE PM FEATURE and knock yourself out on your opinions and Dr Google research.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

jeffscott947 said:


> Luckily we all can make decisions based on our own non-conflicting research and do what we think is best for both ourselves as well as those in our charge. The FDA is OK as a general guide, but they also make mistakes..Some deadly like Thalidomide, back in the 50's with their then state of the art testing. Of late there was another FDA approved medicine..Celebrex; later recalled (I fell victim to that one)..Zantac is yet another approved and recalled item (Cancer risk) as the lawsuits have begun in earnest. ). The FDA also continued to approve even stronger opiods after the epidemic was in full swing. I don't say don't pay attention; I just say..."do your own research and decide for yourself"
> 
> Personally I will not use CBD oil specially marketed for pets, as they are not available in our dispensarys (they used to be, but thanx to the FDA, they are no longer), and I won't ever buy that kind of thing mail order. *The Full spectrum CBD oil that I used is from a Nevada State approved dispensary and has been certified to be free of additives, pesticides, and the like. It also meets the Federally mandated requirement for <.3% THC
> THC is NOT good for dogs as they have MANY more Cannabinoid receptors then we have. *
> ...


Really? You know enough about high creatinine levels and the meds this dog is on to willy nilly suggest she dose the dog with a drug you maybe spend high times thinking about but do not have an education in? Do you know how cannabbinoid receptors might influence epilepsy? No- because last I checked -and I do keep up with what studies are being done in vet schools- no one is considering this. So you are making a recommendation that could kill her dog. If you threw in a Purina slur it'd be you in a bundle. Maybe just address the things you do know about- getting a golden given to you by someone who you helped set up a pot business. Or what you personally have done w your old dog. But don't throw medical advice out there. Some of us can offer medical opinions due to education. Unless you want to post your CV, you are not one who should. Drugs of any sort are not without effect. They interact. They react with conditions. This constant touting of CBD as the cure all is just irresponsible.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> Jeff, you have no idea what it is doing to the dog and pretty sure you don't have the knowledge or credentials to promote the use of this product or much else on a public forum anyway. USE THE PM FEATURE and knock yourself out on your opinions and Dr Google research.


I know what it did for my own dog and that's all that I need for myself.
I ALWAYS say that one should check with their own vet before giving anything. I believe that others here offer the same advice, and do not claim any miracle cures. There is NOTHING illegal being done or SUGGESTED in these posts. Judging by the number of reads on CBD related threads ..the topic is a hot one!

A little research, not tainted by political views, religious views, or narrow mindedness, is in order for anyone that considers CBD or any other substance, for themselves or their pets. When I was faced with the inevitability of my dog's death from old age complications, and there was nothing that my vet could do..I choose CBD and gave my pooch an additional happy 6 months. I spent a long time studying and even tried her drops on myself 1st as a test..

Admittedly, CBD did nothing for me, but it sure helped my own dog (much to me vet's delight I might add).
For me; I need NEVADA LEGAL THC to get relief and my own Old Skool Pain Management doctor happily signs his consent on my bi-annual legal renewal. he too was astonished, since his Pharmaceuticals did not help me over a ten year period.

Being a child of the 60's, we had no idea that there could be possible medical benefits from Cannabis consumption (obviously illegal back then). I am happy that my state legalized and allows us the choices that we all deserve.

Edit: another Chart to check legality of CBD in your own state. I mentioned that I thought it was still illegal in South Dakota and North Carolina, but there nay be another.









Is CBD Oil Legal in All 50 States? | Frontier Jackson


After the 2018 Farm Bill passed, many U.S. states started to allow the sale and use of hemp-derived CBD. Where does your state stand on the matter? Learn more in this guide from Frontier Jackson.




www.frontierjackson.com


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

What you know is that it made your dog more comfortable the last few months of his life. Did you do a necropsy to see how it might have affected the essential organs of your dog? This might have been valuable information for the vet to write a paper but without this it's certainly not information to validate promoting a medication that's not legal in many places and certainly not your place to encourage it's use to anyone. 
There is a big difference in sharing your experience vs. posting which product to purchase and how much to give. What you are doing is irresponsible and dangerous. If you choose to continue all I'm asking is stop promoting this stuff publicly and use the PM feature. This is a public forum and not the place.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> What you know is that it made your dog more comfortable the last few months of his life. Did you do a necropsy to see how it might have affected the essential organs of your dog? This might have been valuable information for the vet to write a paper but without this it's certainly not information to validate promoting a medication that's not legal in many places and certainly not your place to encourage it's use to anyone.
> There is a big difference in sharing your experience vs. posting which product to purchase and how much to give. What you are doing is irresponsible and dangerous. If you choose to continue all I'm asking is stop promoting this stuff publicly and use the PM feature. This is a public forum and not the place.


These are the facts that I posted: ) My passed dog was a SHE, not a he, as I posted above.

1) The OP asked for my experiences with CBD!
2) I never encouraged anything except that people do their own research, IF interested! (and it is not your place to tell me what my own place is)
3) I posted what I saw with my own dog and never said that it would do anything for anyone else's dog.
4) I posted a way for people to check the legality of CBD in their own states.
5) There are tons of stories out there (mostly good) , and hopefully we are all smart enough to distinguish fact from fiction.
6) As far as showing what I used..It was explained in the same post, that I showed the picture as an EXAMPLE..nothing more..That particular LICENSED product is only available in Nevada..And only at SSR. There are comparable products at dispensarys everywhere these days.
+++ There is NOTHING illegal in what I posted..in any of my threads+++
The many states that you mention as illegal = TWO..(as posted above)

There has never been a posting by a medical body inferring that CBD was bad or dangerous for dogs..except a debunked article where the FDA tested "excessive" amounts on test subjects MICE not mammals).. My reply was obvious..Excessive anything..Booze included, would damage organs such as a liver..dogs or humans for that matter. It is up to the individual to dose accordingly, and my post above (including my initial 1/2 dose test on her) stated just that...LESS IS MORE, relative to all things Cannabis.


Last but not least, the FDA has made it all but impossible for medical research (other than on their own), to even attempt to study the benefits (or dangers if any) and unfortunately people have to rely on other methods (NOT FB either) to secure enough information to make THEIR OWN DECISIONS. The motives are quote obvious as I posted before. Cannabis is a huge and growing threat to the Big Pharmaceutical industry. They have already lost millions in Opioid sales, due to people (like me) eliminating Opioids in favor or something that they can't sell or control (yet..).
Yep...$$$$ talks and nobody walks with the FDA.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Puddles, it is an inaccurate statement to say CBD is not a treatment for neurological problems.

Not for dogs, but for humans a couple of years ago FDA approved CBD to treat 2 rare and very severe forms of epilepsy in small children (age 2+). CBD may as well work for epilepsy in animals. Granted, there are no tests on dogs as of current, but the fact the CBD has been approved to treat the most difficult forms of epilepsy in small children, and oftentimes this is the only treatment that works for the little ones, paves a good ground to further testing on animal epilepsy.

I have a full support from my Vet to treat Gatsby with CBD. I also have a full support from Internal Medicine Specialist Gatsby visits occasionally. Couple of months ago there was a post in this forum about Vet neurologist recommending CBD for seizures and referring the owner to a particular brand.

The only way to get CBD from the approved by government of Ontario dispensary is to get a prescription. A prescription here is a loose term, as you don’t really need to have any underlying condition. Anyone can get CBD from internet, but another alternative, if you want to make sure what you are paying for, is to go to government-approved dispensary, there is no difference otherwise between the two options.

OP was asking what people are using the CBD for and this was my answer. As I said before I have full support from my primary vet as well as the specialist to treat Gatsby seizures with CBD. I don’t feel a need to hide anything here. Laws in US might be different. I am in Canada, where this stuff if FULLY legal and vets, especially the younger generations are very supportive of CBD.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

joro32000 said:


> Puddles, it is an inaccurate statement to say CBD is not a treatment for neurological problems.
> 
> Not for dogs, but for humans a couple of years ago FDA approved CBD to treat 2 rare and very severe forms of epilepsy in small children (age 2+). CBD may as well work for epilepsy in animals. Granted, there are no tests on dogs as of current, but the fact the CBD has been approved to treat the most difficult forms of epilepsy in small children, and oftentimes this is the only treatment that works for the little ones, paves a good ground to further testing on animal epilepsy.
> 
> ...


Similar in Nevada, except there is no prescription needed. IF you get an MMJ card, you pay a few $$ less at State Licensed dispensarys, but the products are identical to the recreational ones. I fancy having a card for my own reasons, and pay $100 for two yrs before needing renewal. If I choose not to renew, I can still purchase almost ANY product (there are a few still reserved for medical users) as long as I can prove that I am over 21 yrs of age. You do not have to be a Nevada resident either..Open to all of age. Heck..they even deliver..24x7 hr drive thru in Las Vegas.

States for now make their own Cannabis laws..Thank Goodness for State's Rights!

Before 2016, medical patients were stuck with whatever dispensary they first visited. The state wanted full control and eased up after the voters approved recreational in the 2016 election. Today, I log in to the State Portal and download my filled in application for renewal. I am required to get a Medical Dr.'s recommendation and that's about it.

I am not saying they are doing this ONLY for our own good..They are reaping HUGE tax revenues, and at least some of the money is going towards education.
My folks would have been horrified..Education funded by Cannabis! YIKES!!!!!!!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Any updates on the neurolog visit???


----------



## Toby’s mom (Feb 4, 2020)

Peri29 said:


> Any updates on the neurolog visit???
> 
> Hi, thanks for asking. The following will Talk about three issues at hand: his seizures, his kidney disease, and now something with his urine. Maybe a UTI??
> 
> ...


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

You are a great mum.I also believe that your vet is a great one.Since this thread started to loose its main point,I did not want to earlier start another discussion because I study holistics and people may get it wring.Please some of you note that CBD oil (only one of them/let's say only one extraction method ) has been approved by FDA since 2018 more than a year used for seizures including Keto diet which definitely decreases the seizures .One of our dog is following Ketopetsanctuary regimen.(cancer ) There is never and ever be enough database on anything we use approved by FDA but CBD has been used also since years used highly by human neurologists for MS patients which suffer from neuro transmission problem and have to endure incredible pains.CBD oil has at the moment much less sideeffect than any other conventional medicines which have been approved by FDA. Some call the holistic therapies as alternative medicine which in my opinion it is the "original medicine" taking into consideration that "modern medicine"has been there just since 100years. I do not wish to enter the economical factors under the thread.I send you my best wishes to keep your strength and stay focused .And let's pray for snowww.You can also try icecubes temporarily while everthing solves out.Please keep us updated and a big hig to both Toby & you ?


----------



## Toby’s mom (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks again to everyone! I'm glad to know about the keto diet on pet sanctuary. The issue is that he also has kidney disease so it has to be adapted with less phosphorous, but I'll certainly take a look. Our previous neurologist said if we were going to introduce CBD to make sure it isn't extracted with ethanol. I found one that is extracted with CO2, but haven't tried it since it interacts with Zonisimide. 

I tried ice cubes in his water but he won't touch it. (Heavy sigh.)

All of this has been extremely expensive, but I'm so grateful that we've been able to withstand the expense thus far. 

Gosh, I'm sorry to hear about your dog with cancer. I sure hope the keto diet is helping your dog! I will continue updating this thread, and hopefully we can also help someone else. It's just a lot to keep track of. Love to all of you from Toby and Juli (me).


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Toby’s mom said:


> Thanks again to everyone! I'm glad to know about the keto diet on pet sanctuary. The issue is that he also has kidney disease so it has to be adapted with less phosphorous, but I'll certainly take a look. Our previous neurologist said if we were going to introduce CBD to make sure it isn't extracted with ethanol. I found one that is extracted with CO2, but haven't tried it since it interacts with Zonisimide.
> 
> I tried ice cubes in his water but he won't touch it. (Heavy sigh.)
> 
> ...


@Toby’s mom 

Anything Cannabis wise, extracted with CO2 is way cleaner than most other extraction methods. 
The heat and pressure exaction method that I use, is not financially feasible in a retail environment (too labor intensive)


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

@Toby’s mom 

Here is the sad truth about the USA government's *existing* stance on CBD!
It is and always has been about the $$$$!






US Patent 6630507 – The US Government's Cannabis Patent







uspatent6630507.com


----------



## Myles51 (Jun 17, 2020)

jeffscott947 said:


> Here's an interesting read on CBD for dogs. I am a huge proponent IF it is purchased from a reliable source that makes no miracle claims. I used this on my own since passed 14.5 yr old Border Collie with amazing results! She was ready to be PTS last July, but she did very well until the inevitable just before the new yr. After 2 weeks on CBD..the improvement was VERY noticeable!
> 
> Edit: I used the human dosing schedule on the package..but began at half strength. With most things Cannabis..less is More!
> disclaimer: I am not affiliated with SST or anyone else.
> ...


Here is info from the FDA regarding CBD products for use in animals, you should also check your State Laws regarding purchasing CBD products, it is still Illegal in many US States.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Myles51 said:


> Here is info from the FDA regarding CBD products for use in animals, you should also check your State Laws regarding purchasing CBD products, it is still Illegal in many US States.


The US Government owns a patent on certain aspects and uses for Cannabinoids FYI, and therein lies only *PART of the hypocrisy. *The Farm Bill of 2018 has changed everything; especially relative to use, sales, as well the the FDA's antiquated position(s).






Patent Public Search | USPTO







patft.uspto.gov






Additionally this is a recent list of the legalities of unlicensed CBD state by state.
*FOUR* states do not constitute *many!*
From Leafly.com:

" <begin quote> <link redacted>
*Is CBD legal in your state? Check this chart to find out*
Bruce BarcottNovember 22, 2019

Yes, it's federally legal now. But some states still ban it, and others have specific regulations that govern the manufacture and sale of CBD products. (creative_content/Adobe Stock)


Is CBD legal? Probably—but maybe not. It all depends on where you are.
CBD has been federally legal since late 2018—if it’s derived from hemp. But that doesn’t necessarily mean it’s legal in your state. We’ve compiled a state-by-state table of CBD laws, below, that will help you gain clarity.
Note: The chart below applies to unlicensed CBD products only. State-licensed CBD products sold in adult-use and medical cannabis stores operate under different rules.
*CBD Legal Status, State-by-State*
Search:


StateIs CBD legal?RestrictionsAlabamaYesNoneAlaskaYesNo CBD-infused food/beverage allowedArizonaYesNo food/beverageArkansasYesNo food/beverageCaliforniaYesNo food/beverageColoradoYesNo baked goodsConnecticutYesFood/bev must be registeredDelawareYesHemp grower must be affiliated with Delaware State UniversityFloridaYesLabeling is regulatedGeorgiaYesNo food/beverageHawaiiYesNoneIdahoNoIllegal in every formIllinoisYesNoneIndianaYesLabeling is regulatedIowaNoIllegal in every formKansasYesNo food/beverageKentuckyYesCBD tea not allowedLouisianaYesMany product restrictionsMaineYesOK only if CBD extracted from licensed Maine hemp growerMarylandYesUnclearMassachusettsYesCBD food/bev requires purity testingMichiganYesNo food/beverageMinnesotaYesNo food/beverageMississippiYesMust be at least 20:1 CBD:THC ratioMissouriYesAge 18+ only. Sales require state registration.MontanaYesNo food/beverageNebraskaYesNo food/beverageNevadaYesNo food/bev; CBD sales allowed in cannabis stores onlyNew HampshireYesRegulations comingNew JerseyYesNoneNew MexicoYesNoneNew YorkYesNo food/bev; purity testing requiredNorth CarolinaYesNo food/beverageNorth DakotaYesNoneOhioYesNoneOklahomaYesNoneOregonYesLabel regulations comingPennsylvaniaYesNo food/bev; label regulations comingRhode IslandYesLabel guidelines comingSouth CarolinaYesNo food/beverageSouth DakotaNoNot legal in any formTennesseeYesNoneTexasYesLabel guidelines comingUtahYesRegistration required for salesVermontYesCan't combine CBD with meat or dairy. Maple syrup has its own rules.VirginiaYesNoneWashingtonYesNo food/beverageWest VirginiaYesNo food/beverageWisconsinYesNo food/beverageWyomingYesNone
"
<end quote>


----------

